
Why Lenovo Is the Best Laptop Brand and Apple Fell Off a Cliff - kimsk112
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/lenovo-best-laptop-brand,36927.html
======
satyajeet23
I completely disagree with this 'Op-Ed'! I've recently used 3 of the latest
ThinkPads, including X1 Carbon for 1 month - alongside my primary machine i.e
MacBook - and I don't think there is ANY comparison between the two in any
way!

Yes, If MacBook did not existed and I had to buy one, I'd probably may be buy
X1. It is good in that sense, better than many others.

~~~
starchild_3001
Thanks for chiming in!

------
nolroz
I completely wrote Lenovo off after the malware fiasco. Did they quit that
nonsense?

~~~
mistahchris
This. Their hardware is great, from my point of view. But the bios or hardware
backdoor fiasco is unforgivable.

------
Zanni
I was a hardcore Windows user for nearly 20 years (all the way back to
Windows/386), but Mac laptops are the best I've ever used, period. I don't
need "innovation" or a design refresh as long as they continue to just work.
Which they do. I've got a 12" Macbook now, and while it's not perfect, it's
faster than my 13" Air, with a better screen, more storage, and it's a full
pound lighter. All in all, I love it. (I'd prefer a _smidge_ more key travel,
the full-size left and right arrow keys break the tactile usefulness of the
inverted-T, and why oh why does it not support Thunderbolt 2?)

------
m_mueller
how are their trackpads nowadays? I take it Lenovo’s screens are now at least
on par with MBP, not just in resolution but color reproduction, contrast,
viewing angle, brightness? how about their hinges - still good like in the IBM
thinkpad days? serviceability? this article is unfortunately very light on
information and seems to be written by a thinkpad fanboy (highlighting the
knob which I always found strange - why would you want that over a thumb on a
very precise touchpad?).

~~~
pasbesoin
I'm someone who actually needs to type on my laptop. Including when I'm not at
a "height/posture-optimized workspace".

I hear and see so much attention focused on the trackpad.

Well, along with these newer trackpads came very large palm rests. And the
front edges of those -- often no longer even beveled -- reach far enough to
press against my wrists. Especially when I need to work at "random
table/desk".

Makes the darned thing unusable, for me.

P.S. I should add that a couple of decades working on crappy corporate
furniture didn't help. My wrists no longer want to put up with such irritants.

~~~
m_mueller
just to clarify, the keyboard is just as important to me, but lenovo has
always had ones that are at least as good as Apple‘s - and the latst MBP ones
are not hard to beat. That‘s why my comment focused on trackpad instead, which
IMO always was a weak point of Lenovo. All I‘d like to know is if they are
comparable to Surface Book, then I‘m fine.

~~~
pasbesoin
That makes sense.

I occasionally pipe up about these "giant" palm rests, and how they impact a
user's wrists, basically to agitate for some designs that don't do this.

I got some positive feedback when I did so re the T25 design, and while I
don't yet have a T25 (that cost, combined with an expensive winter for me), I
gather my concern was at least considered at some level.

I'd better grab a T25 before they dry up. I wish Lenovo would keep one
T25-type model for each generation, going forward.

------
craftyguy
Has the quality of Lenovo laptops really improved that much, or perhaps the
quality of the competition has degraded so much that Lenovo is now king of the
hill (according to the author)? Thinkpads were great under IBM, but
deteriorated in quality quite a bit once Lenovo spun off.. Granted it has been
3 years since I've used one that was new (and it was crap), I've not heard of
their quality improving that much since then.

~~~
blackbagboys
Which series are you using? I have nothing but positive things to say about
the T-series. I think the E-series is just a garden variety commodity laptop
with the ThinkPad branding, though.

------
apricot
Seriously? They are recommending the company known for repeatedly including
hidden, malicious software on their computers?

------
karmakaze
Even at 24" 16x10 is noticeably better than 16x9, and at 15" or smaller makes
all the difference.

------
stuaxo
How did they fuck up the 720s so badly ? OK, I'm just bitter at waiting for a
decent ryzen laptop for 6 months and that not being it.

